# Anybody have a picture of a frozen water spray?



## dumper (Jan 5, 2005)

Last year near Vail, Colorado, we saw a water pipe sticking up in the air. The spray froze around the pipe and made a pretty impressive sculpture.

Would appreciate if anyone could post a picture of that one or anything similar.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do a search on the net for Ice Climbing in Co, Ouray Co. (sp)
There is an Ice Climbing area there where they pipe water along the edge of the cliffs. And in this forum there some very nice frozen water fall pics.


----------

